# SMF June 2019 Challenge - Rimmed Soap



## earlene (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome to the June 2019 SMF Soap Challenge – Rimmed Soap

First, I must apologize for the delay.  Due to technical difficulties, I will not be able to include the video I was was making for this challenge.  If I overcome the technical difficulties, I will add it later.  But in the meantime, here we go...

If you choose to participate, you will be creating soap with an outer Rim which is made separately from the inner portions of the soap, using any method you choose from those listed below.

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-


General Rules:

1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.


2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent (via SMF Conversations) to all registered participants ONLY. So please check your messages when the voting begins.


3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non-entry photos are very welcome!


4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.


SMF Challenge General Rules

· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)

· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The Entry thread will open on *June 22, 2019* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)

· After the closing date *June 26, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey (_Voting will be open from June 27, 2019 through June 29, 2019_) and the winner announced on *June 30, 2019*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*The June 2019 SMF Challenge is Rimmed Soap*.


Rules for this month’s challenge:


Create a Rimmed Soap using CP, HP, or MP, or combination. It can be any shape you choose, round, rectangular or whatever shape works for your design.  However, the Rim of the soap must surround the outer perimeter of the finished soap.  For a round soap, the outer RIM obviously circles an inner circle of soap, while in a polygonal shaped soap, the RIM is continuous around the outer perimeter of the soap as it is viewed as a two-dimensional shape. For other shapes, such as flower petal type shapes, the Rim would still be around the outer perimeter of the mold as it is viewed from the two-dimensional standpoint.  See examples below.


Your Rimmed soap may be made in a multi-bar mold and cut into multiple bars, or it may be made in an individual mold, one soap at a time.


The outer Rim is made separately as a flat soap, then shaped to fit into the outer perimeter of the soap mold.  The inner portion is added to complete the soap.  The outer Rim may have seams, but every attempt should be made to create a smooth seam rather than a seam that has an obvious gap. The inner portion can be plain, multi-colored and/or include embeds if you choose.


You may enter a group of soaps in one photo, or choose only one soap as your entry, but choose one entry photo, please.

When you enter your soap on the entry thread (which will be posted on *June 22nd*) please feel free to include a description of your creative process.



*TOOLS* that may be useful in making/preparing the RIM:

Shallow tray lined with Freezer Paper (for single layer Rim)
Log or Slab mold (a thin layer for one Rim or thicker soap to cut for multiple  RIMs)
Cutter (for slicing thin layers for Rims when using a thicker molded soap) – suggestions below*
Knife or slicing tool to trim the edges of the seam(s) for the RIM
Dowel or other tool for smoothing the Rims prior to filling with core soap batter


Cutter for Thin, even RIMS ideas/suggestions:
* loaf or soap cutter with adjustable height for cutting wires
* DIY hand-held wire (see video below on how to make one)
* mudwire or wire clay cutter
* see tools used in tutorials and videos for more ideas


*INSTRUCTIONAL VIDEOS and TUTORIALS*


*Create the RIM:*

Rims may be as colorful and as intricately designed or as plain as you choose.  Some contrast between the Rim and the center portion of the soap creates interest.
The soap made for the RIM must Gel in order to maintain pliability when manipulating the thin layer to conform to the shape of your mold.  Some add extra castor oil & some add glycerin to increase pliability of the Rim and help prevent cracking.





*Additional tutorials:*

DIY hand-held wire knife video (clay cutter, but can be used to slice soap)



Alaiyna B has a very good tutorial on how to create a single outer rim in a slab mold.

http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2015/10/rimmed-soap-tutorial.html


 Holly – Kapia Mera Soap’s video of making & cutting the rim with a DIY wire cutter made with corks:




Yuri Kuma: Group cutting multiple Rim slices with a another DIY wire slicer:




Melt and Pour Rim tutorial by Tatsiana Serko (Steso):
http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/07/blog-post_22.html



You may also choose to do straight-sided Rimmed Soaps.  To get a really nice mitered edge on the corners of the Rim, I chose to cut the corner edges of the Rims at an angle to provide a mitered corner, which I thought looked nicer.  I will include some examples of straight-sided Rimmed soaps below.



MJR Soaps Rectangular Rimmed Soap video:




An alternative to the traditional Rim, is the Side-Wall method used by Lisa at Blossom and Birch Soaps, a method she reports that she has used since about 2005.  She uses shredded soap that she creates using a salad shooter, puts them into a plastic baggie and heats (as in the Sous Vide method we used in a previous Challenge), then a rolling pin to flatten the contents to create the ‘Side Walls’ for the soap.  Then fills the inner portion just as done in the traditional Rimmed Soap.  Below are some videos for the Side-Wall soaps from Blossom and Birch Soaps.  My only caveat is that for this Challenge, if you choose to use this method, you will still need to have walls make up the entire outer perimeter of the soap with smooth seam transitions, which might be harder with this method.  In other words, if you do a 4-sided shaped soap (square, etc.), then the 4 outer sides of the soap must be rimmed, hopefully with smooth seams.  Unfortunately, I think the side panel technique does not lend itself well to curved molds.



Side Wall method by Lisa at Blossom and Birch Soaps:
continued in next post (here)


Thank you for participating and please sign up using the sign-up sheet below.


Enjoy!


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1.


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2019)

*Additional tutorials *continued from previous post*:*


Side Wall method by Lisa at Blossom and Birch Soaps:


 (creating the outer panels)

  (using shredded soap)



Thank you for participating and please sign up using the sign-up sheet below.

Enjoy!


*Example Photos of Rimmed Soaps:*


Kápia Méra:







 Link to blog post: https://kapiamera.blog/2016/03/19/charcoal-clay-rimmed-soap/

Svetlana:






Link to post:  https://blog.thesage.com/2015/09/25/mosaic-soap-challenge-svetlana/


Yoshiko Takahashi:




Link to post:  https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqo8cGuntdq/


If I had been successful at creating a heart-shaped rimmed soap, I'd include it here, but so far, I have not succeeded!


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2019)

Some tips I put together for inclusion in the video:


*Tools & Tidbits*

Round soap – round mold

Small size Pringles can – small mayo jar lid is a tight fit inside the bottom.
With the jar lid fit inside, this makes 4 bars of 1 inch thick soap.
insert video here
Curved palette knife makes scraping the outside of a round bar a breeze. 
I looked for a curved potato peeler, but to no avail.
insert video here
Plan ahead if you choose to make multiple Rims.

Watch videos and read tutorials for ideas of special tools or adaptations you may find useful.  

Share if you think of something useful.


~~~~


*Making the Rim:*

Goal:  To have pliable soap that when manipulated to fit the mood, will not braking or crack.

Recipe choice will affect pliability.

Tips to help with pliability:​
Castor Oil (up to 10%)
Glycerin
Important: The rim soap must gel.
Avoid: beef tallow; butters: cocoa, shea, mango; salt; sodium lactate

*Important*:  The rim soap must gel; if it doesn't, it will crack and break when you try to bend it.


~~~~​_Although_, my Purple Plumeria rimmed soap, I made with a recipe that has 12% shea, 6 % Cocoa butter, & 2 % soy wax.






I used a similar recipe for another rimmed soap. In both recipes I believe adding glycerin was the secret for a fairly successful rim.  Castor Oil may have helped, as well, but I didn’t include any.

~~~~

*Decisions and consequences:*

Single Rim => No need to slice thin layers


Multiple Rims => need a Slicing tool

~~~~​*Preparing the Rim*


Cutting the Rim

Goal:  To create a thin enough Rim that bending is easy.  It is harder with a very thick rim.

Rim slicing Tools:

Adjustable height soap slicer
Wire cheese knife
Mudwire or Wire clay cutter
DIY wire slicing too, made with steel wire and handles.
Height lifters (books, cardboard, etc.)
~~~~

*Smooth seams*​
Some tips for smooth seams:

Mitered corners




Don’t cut mitered joints too sharp, or you may have gaps.








Scarf Joints

For joining long pieces smoothly




Helps prevent seepage of inner soap to the outside of the rim.


​


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 2, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 2, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 2, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do 
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...


----------



## dibbles (Jun 2, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future


----------



## Primrose (Jun 2, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 2, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. Im up for a Challenge


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2019)

I have overcome the technical difficulties that prevented me from uploading the challenge video on time and it is now in its place here.

Due to the limit on the number of media files included per post, I had to move a couple from the first post to the third post.

Enjoy!


----------



## Serene (Jun 3, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7.  Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2019)

So, I just realized that I didn't mention something I meant to mention regarding soap process.

Obviously this lends itself well to CP & CPOP, but also it can be done with M&P, as shown by the Tutorial by Tatsiana at Steso Soaps.  But it can also be done with HP, particularly if you do the straight-sided soaps.

So if any of you want to give this a try using HP for a round rimmed soap, I have a couple of ideas on how that can be done as well.  Here are some possibilities:
1. Make the out Rim using Cold Process soap (don't forget it has to gel)
2. Make the outer Rim using Melt & Pour soap
3. Make the out Rim with a very liquid HP batter, pouring a very thin layer of soap batter to create a single Rim
4. Include or increase the Castor Oil to 10% to increase pliability
5. Include glycerin in your batter to increase pliability

The outer Rim and the Inner soap can be made with different processes, so if you want to do a combination of CP &/or HP &/or MP, that is perfectly fine.

I also forgot to mention using a silicone mat, although I did make a Rim using a fondant mat in preparation for this challenge.  So that is okay, too.  Leaving it out was just an oversight on my part.

I really do hope some of the HP and MP soapers join in as well.  And I am really looking forward to what you all come up with!

Plus, one more video! 

D' Clumsy Soaper, Cathy making MP Rimmed soap:


----------



## amd (Jun 3, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)


----------



## Serene (Jun 3, 2019)

LOL, amd.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for that tip re using a thin layer in a flat mould Earlene.  I thought I was destined to never make a rimmed soap because I didn't have a way to cut a thick slab into thin pieces for the rim. I will ponder this as i consider joining the challenge.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 5, 2019)

Something tells me this will be right up your alley kiwi!


----------



## earlene (Jun 5, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks for that tip re using a thin layer in a flat mould Earlene.  I thought I was destined to never make a rimmed soap because I didn't have a way to cut a thick slab into thin pieces for the rim. I will ponder this as i consider joining the challenge.



Oh, I hope you do!  My first rimmed soap was with the thin layer in a cookie sheet lined with freezer paper.  I even did another attempt on a fondant mat, but the recipe was all wrong for that one and it ended up cracking when I tried to roll it.  So you really need to use a recipe that will be pliable.  I know you and I love our soy wax, but I found high SW in a rim doesn't work so well.  But you can fill the inside with any recipe you desire.

Anyhoo, I cut up the fondant mat rim fail into little shapes and am planning to use it as embellishments sometime in the near future.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 5, 2019)

I did a thin pour for the SMF "fluid acrylic cell pour" challenge in May 2017. I poured a white base soap, then did the "cell pour" in a thin layer over the base soap. I was thinking a person could do the same thing for this challenge, except you'd pour into the empty mold without any base soap. 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/may-2017-smf-soap-challenge-fluid-acrylic-cell-pour.63463/


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Jun 6, 2019)

If I have time before I leave for the east coast, I would love to do this.  I have been wanting to do this for a long time.


----------



## earlene (Jun 7, 2019)

Susie asked if I could share my Rim recipe so I will do so, and also include some suggestions I have found in the last couple of months on how to make a Rim more pliable.

The one I used for this soap:




32% OO
27% CO
21% HO Safflower Oil
12% Shea
6% Cocoa Butter
2% Soy Wax

vegetable glycerin (2% of oil weight) added for increased pliability

[33.33% Lye] concentration (or 2:1 water to lye)
3% SF

EDTA, silk, ROE (per usual - optional)
FO is also optional, but I did use a non-accelerating FO


I don't normally use that much CO, but I was adapting another recipe I had access to and decided not to alter it too much until a later try.  It is only the rim, after all.

I have not tried it, but have read that using Castor Oil at 10% also helps with pliability.  
And others suggest a higher SF as well, in the 7-10% range, but I didn't try that either.

The recipe for the Purple Plumeria Soap was on different from the one above a tiny bit in the percentages, no glycerin and a 4% SF.  It was poured as a single thinnish layer of soap on a freezer-paper lined cookie sheet.  It was pliable, but not as much as I would have liked, which is why I added the glycerin to the Woodsy Rim.

Besides the importance of gelling and the recipe itself, I found that the thinner the rim, the easier it is to bend without breaking.  AND train the rim around the mold s-l-o-w-l-y.  Trying to mold it quickly caused cracks, especially with the thicker cut rim.

I hope that helps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 7, 2019)

Has anyone tried warming the soap for the rim before rolling and forming it? I've been wondering if this would add enough pliability to the soap to be worth the hassle.


----------



## amd (Jun 7, 2019)

I tried it years ago when I took a stab at it - but it didn't work for me. Warming might work with the right recipe though (I'm 98% positive that my previous failure was totally due to my recipe).

I'm hoping to have time to take a stab at this later next week - making a note to add glycerin to the recipe to see if I can be successful. My biggest challenge was figuring out what to use for the rim mold so that I would make a big enough piece to fit in my PVC tube. I was coming up short on the perimeter with all of my ideas. I got a new round cavity mold on Weds for another project, and just had a light bulb moment that I might be able to make the cavity mold by turning and cutting the rim because the height will be shorter (if that makes sense). I have to do the maths yet (and by that I mean I am going to have my husband do the maths) but my plan is starting to come together...


----------



## Primrose (Jun 7, 2019)

I had a round mould delivered yesterday, been wanting one for ages so this was a good excuse. I'll have a crack at it over the weekend hopefully


----------



## earlene (Jun 7, 2019)

Just a bit of advice on using longer round molds:  If you can't get your hand inside, get a long wooden dowel to help smooth the seam joints.  I actually planned to make a round rimmed soap in a long mold and gave up because I couldn't get my hand inside and my wooden dowel wasn't long enough.  That's why I switched to the short Pringles cans.  Plus I could make smaller batches.


----------



## artemis (Jun 7, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)
9. Artemis - I have an idea, let's see if I have the time!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for being the voice of experience, @amd -- I appreciate your thoughts....


----------



## earlene (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, I did the same thing, thinking I could soften the rim by heating it.  That was my super fail due to the recipe I used and nothing else.  I did not try to heat the successful rims.

I have decided to test out the 10% Castor Oil idea in my recipe and see how that performs compared to the 2% Vegetable Glycerin.  I will report on it tomorrow after it gels and I try training it around the circular mold.

ETA:  
It is in the oven.  I chose to do an alkanet lye solution colored soap.  So the center of the soap will have to have some brilliant colors to contrast with the exterior.  That is if the 10% castor makes the batter pliable enough.


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 9, 2019)

Well, all, this is testing me. Rims #1 and 2 have now failed. #1 was going to be uglier than homemade sin so I slapped it in a loaf mold and had done with it. #2 had the looks but not the flexibility. Tried to pour it as an all in one to avoid having to cut a slab up but it was uneven. Too thick to use on its own, but too thin to make into a thinner slice. Sigh. Maybe the third time will be the charm? I suppose I’ll go for a thicker slab and just cut the darn thing like I should have done in the first place.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 9, 2019)

@steffamarie  thank you for posting what didn't work for you. That is helpful. Good luck with your next attempt. I've not even tried yet.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 10, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)
9. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then.  You've twisted my rubber arm.


----------



## Amy78130 (Jun 10, 2019)

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)
9. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then.  You've twisted my rubber arm.
10. Amy78130- Fun!!!


----------



## artemis (Jun 10, 2019)

Wait... Didn't I sign up already?


----------



## earlene (Jun 10, 2019)

artemis said:


> 1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
> 2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
> 3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
> 4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
> ...





artemis said:


> Wait... Didn't I sign up already?



Yes, you did, *artemis*!  Here is the corrected sign-up list:

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)
9. Artemis - I have an idea, let's see if I have the time!
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then.  You've twisted my rubber arm.
11. Amy78130- Fun!!!


----------



## earlene (Jun 10, 2019)

earlene said:


> Yes, I did the same thing, thinking I could soften the rim by heating it.  That was my super fail due to the recipe I used and nothing else.  I did not try to heat the successful rims.
> 
> I have decided to test out the 10% Castor Oil idea in my recipe and see how that performs compared to the 2% Vegetable Glycerin.  I will report on it tomorrow after it gels and I try training it around the circular mold.
> 
> ...




Report on 10% Castor Oil for rim:

I made a small change to the previous recipe that I used for the successful Woodsy Rim (posted & pictured here).  I actually altered the recipe a bit more than just changing for Castor oil.  I wanted to use up the last bit of RBO from a bottle to get rid of the bottle, so included that as well.  So there are a whopping 8 oils in this recipe, but I feel it's only fair to give you all the facts.

I also decided to test using re-heating of the rim prior to coaxing it into a curve or circle using this recipe since I did not feel a need to do so with the prior successful rim.

Recipe:
30% OO
21% HO Sunflower
15% CO
12% Shea
6% Cocoa Butter
4% RBO
2% Soy Wax
10% Castor

I poured onto a fondant-mat-lined cookie sheet to make a single layer rim (not to be cut thinner).  Then I covered it with plastic wrap and unfortunately caused some air bubbles beneath the plastic wrap, followed by a towel as insulation while in the oven.  It gelled with CPOP, and I left it in the oven overnight.  This morning it removed easily from the impression mat and I began working with it while at room temperature (about 74°F).  I cut a rim for the round mold.  And used the mold as the curve-training tool.

The only problems I encountered were areas where air bubbles formed under the plastic wrap were fragile when I began very slowly rolling the rim over the round mold.  Filling in the holes with extra bits of soap did not help strengthen the fragility.  The rim cracked in one spot that was very thin because of the air bubble.

I believe it would have worked much better as a multi-layer Rim Slab such as I used in my Woodsy soap and cut with the the mud-wire and with the multi-height soap cutter.  I am positive the lack of uniformity of thickness was the issue with the round rim.

Then I decided to test it heated, and after cutting more pieces to create smaller rims in individual molds: oval and heart shaped, I put them into the oven and brought them out again at about 99-103°F.  I took out the pieces as needed, which is why the range of temperature.

It did improve the pliability a tad, maybe even more than a tad.

The easiest rim was the oval shape.  I will have heart-shaped rim soap, but it was the hardest one to manage and I had to do some patching with the top part of the heart shape.

What I learned from this:

The multi-cut method works better for me as I get more uniformity in the thickness of the rim, and I prefer this method.

For a single layer rim, however (if I choose to do it that way again), in future I will not put plastic wrap directly on top of the layer of wet soap.  I will use an inverted box instead to create extra insulation inside the oven, once my desired temperature is reached and insulate the box with a towel.

Cutting the rim into the desired shapes to fit the molds using freezer paper templates & then laying those out on a lined cookie sheet in the oven and heating to about 25°F above my room temperature does help with pliability when the rim is already pliable.  (It does not work with a rim that is not pliable, as I have tried that before and it did not help at all.)

I would be interested to hear more about other rim recipes people are using with the single layer method and what seems to work best for them.

Remember, there is a tutorial for a MP Rimmed soap and that one is done with a single later rim.  So that's another option.  I posted it in the first post of this thread, but here it is again:
http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/07/blog-post_22.html

And also remember, not all rimmed soaps have to be round!  But I do understand wanting to master the round rimmed soap and to master the perfect rim.  It truly is a challenge.


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 11, 2019)

Well. 3rd rim is currently in a pile angrily cut apart and smashed into a lump after having pushed me to max frustration level. I tried a recipe with more soft oils and 15% castor and the recipe is fine, but I think I'm gonna have to change my design. I was going for a nonpareil swirl and that's just not going to work. Dragging the chopstick through ends up "cutting" the soap apart and when I try to bend it, even if it's still warm from gel, it just cracks and falls apart into pieces. 

So. This weekend, when I've recovered from my temper tantrum, I'll give it a fourth try with an altered design that doesn't require me to do that "cutting" thing. Ugh. Annoyed. This is a challenge for sure!!!!


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2019)

I was working on my soap inventory (reduction via gifting, and prepping others to package) and ran across rimmed heart soaps I made last July.  So this thing I have about wanting to make the perfect rimmed heart soap is not a new thing.  I'd forgotten that I had tried it before. They didn't turn out very well, which is probably why I chose to forget them.  It was a completely different recipe I used back then, but I wrote in my notes that I tried to heat up the rim to make it more pliable and it didn't work.  Also in those notes, I wrote: 'should do the rim within a couple of hours of removing from oven, but waited too long'.  I am not sure where I got that information, but it was probably from one of the tutorials I read last year.  So that might be something else to keep in mind the next time.

Here is a photo of the two together: 

blue rim - July 2018; purple rim June - 2019






You can see where the rim cracked in the purple soap a the sharpest bend in the soap on the left.  The blue rim soap was obviously even less pliable and this was the best of the 4 and I tried my best to clean it up and make it look better.  It started out a lot worse looking than it is in this photo.  So the quest to make the perfect rimmed heart started a year ago and I didn't even remember it!  Well, obviously I am not there yet.  I believe the recipe matters even more in a heart shaped rim than in a round or oval rim.  I still need to fill the oval rims I made.  They are covered in plastic wrap so they won't dry out, but I better get to that asap.

I hope you are all having fun with this challenge.

PS. Interestingly the purple color I obtained from Alkanet root powder is about as perfect a match as one could hope for with the purple using Majestic Purple Mica from Steph's Micas & More (in the center soap batter in the two soaps on the left.)


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2019)

@earlene would doing the heart shape in two pieces and using the mitering technique (which you seem to do very well) work for this? Having only one pretty lame rimmed soap attempt and no mitering soap for experience, I don't have any experience to draw on. It just occurred to me that it might be a possibility.


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @earlene would doing the heart shape in two pieces and using the mitering technique (which you seem to do very well) work for this? Having only one pretty lame rimmed soap attempt and no mitering soap for experience, I don't have any experience to draw on. It just occurred to me that it might be a possibility.



So true.  That's what I tried to do with the purple rim and still it cracked at the top curve on both sides.  Come to think of it, I do believe the thickness of the rim also played a part.  If I could manage a thinner cut, I think it would bend more easily.  I will try and remember that for my next attempt.  Thank you, *dibbles*.  That was very helpful!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 13, 2019)

First rim attempt in the oven gelling. Fingers crossed that it's pliable enough. I did some calculations and thought 200 grams would be about the right size for the rim. What I didn't take into consideration was my usual mixing container is 1 kg and 200 barely covered my immersion blender blades. I ended up with a lot of air bubbles in my batter. I banged and banged my mold on the counter.  I hope the air bubbles don't cause breakage. Lesson learned, use a smaller mixing container!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2019)

artemis said:


> Wait... Didn't I sign up already?


Oh, oh, sorry @artemis - I must have failed to copy you over and then put my name in your place.  

Maybe my subconscious trying to eliminate the competition?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2019)

You guys are scaring me!  I think I might have been a bit idealist about how this was all going to work out - so I can tell you now that if doesn't work on the first try I won't be wasting any more ingredients on making it happen.  I'm not at all tenacious in that regard. @steffamarie - you crack me up with your tantrums and your willingness to share them with us - I literally LOLled.  But good on you for not giving up - you're a bigger woman than I.


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> You guys are scaring me!  I think I might have been a bit idealist about how this was all going to work out - so I can tell you now that if doesn't work on the first try I won't be wasting any more ingredients on making it happen.  I'm not at all tenacious in that regard. @steffamarie - you crack me up with your tantrums and your willingness to share them with us - I literally LOLled.  But good on you for not giving up - you're a bigger woman than I.



Okay, if you are not tenacious, *KiwiMoose*, then your artistic soaping skills are just plain awesome to start with!  I am just plain jealous if you don't have to work hard once in awhile to get it right.  Ah well, you are not the only one here that I admire for all your artistic skills.  But I really would have thought you do possess tenacity and am very surprised that you say you don't.

The rims that didn't work as well as expected can still be used for other purposes.  I use tiny little cutters (like doll house sized cookie cutters) to cut out shapes to later use as embellishments on top of soap.  Hopefully I will get around to making soaps with the intricate designs on them like Vicki Frost (Black Cat Blues) using some of these cut-outs; or Serene, or scard, or any number of others here at SMF who have created some gorgeous soaps with embellishments!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, it's been way too long since I've both soaped and entered a challenge!

1. steffamarie - why the heck not?! I'm only slightly terrified ;P
2. TheDragonGirl- This looks exciting and I already know what I want to do
3. MarnieSoapien - It's not what's on the outside that counts. Wait a minute...
4. dibbles - I see some Pringles in my future
5. Primrose - yes! Been wanting to try this for ages
6. msunnerstood- Im up for a Challenge
7. Serene- Earlene is hosting, I must.
8. AMD - I'm b-rimming with excitement over this challenge! (someone had to do it, right?)
9. Artemis - I have an idea, let's see if I have the time!
10. KiwiMoose - Oh alright then. You've twisted my rubber arm.
11. Amy78130- Fun!!!
12.  HowieRoll (Angela) - rimmed soap, I shall conquer you one day.  Maybe.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 13, 2019)

My attempts at rimmed soap in the past have been mostly, well, disasters, so before I signed up here I made a small batch the other day to test the recipe as well as my patience level.  The recipe was a variation of the one @earlene generously shared in Post #21 (changes were due to what ingredients I have on hand).  It was:

32% Olive Oil
27% Coconut Oil
21% HO Sunflower Oil
20% Shea Butter

2% (oil weight) glycerin

33% lye concentration
8% superfat
Finished the entire thing in one day rather than let the rim sit overnight

I upped the SF to 8% to test if it would help with pliability.  The end result was mostly great:  firstly, it was by far and away a lot more pliable than my previous attempts, and did not crack (Hooray!  Thanks, earlene!).  However, there is a slight tackiness to the rim so it sticks to things and has a sort of pitted look from where the soap touched things and was pulled away.  It is definitely not smooth like earlene's woodsy soap.  

Before the next attempt does anyone have any advice?  I was thinking perhaps maybe one or more of the following adjustments might help:

- Reduce the SF
- Let it sit overnight rather than try to stuff fresh soap into the pipe (although, the tackiness is still there 2 days later, and I was worried it would dry out a little overnight and be less pliable)
- Perhaps not CPOP it.  It did start to overheat a couple times and I had to frantically open the door and wave at it to cool it down.  Maybe the tackiness is from that?
- Of course, the tackiness could be a result of the added glycerin, but earlene's soap is so smooth
- Or?  Open to suggestions!

Thank you!


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 13, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> @steffamarie - you crack me up with your tantrums and your willingness to share them with us - I literally LOLled. But good on you for not giving up - you're a bigger woman than I.


Ha, glad I can provide some entertainment! It's been frustrating for sure, but I think without using the "cutting" technique I will actually have success. The pliability isn't lacking, it's just that it's sooooo uneven and doesn't take stress well because of all the thin spots. In the batch I made with 8% SF and 15% castor, the result seemed to be a pretty good, if tacky, soap slice. That's what I'll be trying again this weekend when I make my final push to CONQUER THIS TECHNIQUE. I will prevail!!!! And so shall you!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2019)

I thought Shea butter would make it too brittle?  If not, then I'm thinking along the lines of this:

30% Coconut
10 % Shea
10% Castor
30% Olive Oil
20% RBO

I'm expecting good pliability if i bring it out of the oven after CPOPing and curving it while it's still effectively hardening (i.e 'not ready' by our usual standards).  I was also thinking that if I use the cookie sheet approach, and the cover the topside with freezer paper, then that 'topside freezer paper' is effectively my mold liner, no?  Put it in the mold, smooth it  bit, then pour the centre?  Too idealistic?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2019)

Ooh - here's an idea,  Why not make the inner part of the soap first?  Let it set as usual.  THEN make the rim and put it around the exterior of the soap AFTER.  Is that a thing?  It would be easier to work with that way wouldn't it?


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh - here's an idea,  Why not make the inner part of the soap first?  Let it set as usual.  THEN make the rim and put it around the exterior of the soap AFTER.  Is that a thing?  It would be easier to work with that way wouldn't it?



Well, now, how would they adhere to each other, then?  And how will you get them back into a mold together to CPOP so the Rim can gel?  Especially if it is a round mold?  Two round molds of different diameters?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 13, 2019)

earlene said:


> Well, now, how would they adhere to each other, then?  And how will you get them back into a mold together to CPOP so the Rim can gel?  Especially if it is a round mold?  Two round molds of different diameters?


If the inner soap is made, and removed from the mold, then the rim can be gelled and while it's still warm can be wrapped around the inner.  Do you think they won't bond if done that way?


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 14, 2019)

I made my rims yesterday and feel like they were a success. There were a few cracks on the edges where it was thinnest but overall, it worked out quite well. It was still pliable after almost 24 hours. 

Here's the recipe I used:
45% Olive Oil
25% Coconut Oil
10% Shea
10% Sweet Almond
10% Castor


----------



## earlene (Jun 14, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> If the inner soap is made, and removed from the mold, then the rim can be gelled and while it's still warm can be wrapped around the inner.  Do you think they won't bond if done that way?



Maybe, depending on how putting them together is done.  

Putting the two parts it together and expect it to bond without any help, I don't think that would happen.  I think it would start to pull apart when cut or as it cures.  However, with additional help perhaps it would.

If the inner core and the outer rim are separately gelled before putting them together, I believe you are going to need a bonding agent.  You could use soap 'paste' like is used to get soap dough cut-outs to adhere to other soap, by painting it on with a brush over the surface of the rim &/or the inner core. If both rim & inner core were gelled, I believe that soap paste would have to be painted fairly thick & gooey.  Then I think you'd need to heat up the soap once it's together to get that bond to really be strong and keep the parts together, but I could be wrong.  Maybe heating wouldn't be required.  But you'd have to be sure of your bond before cutting the soap.

I'm having some trouble wrapping my head around how this can be done to ensure the rim doesn't pull away from the inner core once cut or the soap is in use.  That's why I think it might need more help, such as the heating process to help make sure the bonding agent (soap paste) permeates all the microscopic spaces of both adjacent surfaces.  And I think putting it back into the mold together to keep the shape might be an issue.  However, if you do have a slightly larger mold of the same shape, in which the new rimmed soap can fit snugly, then I'd say stick that in the warm oven and let the paste gel and create a stronger bond by permeating those microscopic spaces on both adjacent surfaces.

So I say, give it a try if you want.  It might be a new way to create a rimmed soap.


----------



## MGM (Jun 15, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> You guys are scaring me!  I think I might have been a bit idealist about how this was all going to work out - so I can tell you now that if doesn't work on the first try I won't be wasting any more ingredients on making it happen.  I'm not at all tenacious in that regard.



OMG @KiwiMoose , if you're telling me that all those amazing soaps we've been seeing lo these past few months are *first tries* and you lack the tenacity to perfect your craft, you're working on pure talent alone.....


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm one of those 'let's give this a go and see if it will work' kinda people.  And if it doesn't I'm like "ah well it still looks ok". Thank you very much for your compliments.

Rimmed soap tray lined and ready to go - for a single layer rim.  While that is CPOPping - Roger will be cutting down some shorter lengths of pipe for them to go into so I can make the inner part this afternoon/evening.  We'll be fighting over kitchen space coz he's cooking a roast beef tonight.


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 15, 2019)

'he's cooking a roast beef tonight.'

With all the trimmings ?  Yummy - give him space! Although................. soap sprinkles on roast potato could look nice


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 15, 2019)

Well. This is just not my challenge, guys. I've moved through the stages of grief and arrived squarely at acceptance. Let me bring you along on the journey I just took. First, a recap for those who are just joining us:

Rim #1 - failed before it began. Batter got too thick too fast and design was just not going to happen. Status: smashed into a loaf mold.

Rim #2 - too thick to use alone but too thin to cut. Fractured apart when manipulated. Status: confetti. 

Rim #3 - thicker overall but the design was thin and only on the top. Fractured apart when manipulated even when cut thin. Status: smashed into an angry pile and put in a corner to think about what it has done.

And I undertook rim #4 today. I poured it into a much thicker slab and made sure the design went all the way through. I'm only moderately sure it gelled in the oven but I went to cut it while it was still warm anyway. Enlisted the help of my darling BF for both moral and actual soap support. Very quickly I found that the mud wire was bowing up in the middle and just not cutting evenly at all. Ryan suggested using a drawknife (like this) and converted an old hacksaw into a soap shaver. We weren't able to cut a rim just using the saw but instead treated it like a real drawknife and used it to shave away the back of the soap to make it an even thickness. We used two guides on either side of the slab to help. 

If we could have stopped there, I think it would have been fine...but maybe it didn't gel after all because as soon as I went to roll it, it crumbled apart. I blasted it with a heat gun in a last-ditch attempt to make it work, but that didn't help. Even Ryan tried heating and curling and it just...cracked apart. 

Status: mushed into individual molds for a "rustic" salvage.

So, having given this all I'm willing to give it, I think I can most assuredly say I am DONE with this challenge and I willingly accept defeat. I'm sure I have time to keep trying but frankly I just don't have the willpower lol

All the best of luck to you all and I'm very excited to see what everyone else comes up with!!!! Don't let my failure hinder your success - just because I can't seem to make it work definitely does not mean anything!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 15, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> Well. This is just not my challenge, guys. I've moved through the stages of grief and arrived squarely at acceptance. Let me bring you along on the journey I just took. First, a recap for those who are just joining us:
> 
> Rim #1 - failed before it began. Batter got too thick too fast and design was just not going to happen. Status: smashed into a loaf mold.
> 
> ...


Oh - so sorry to hear of all this Steffamarie.  It must have been so frustrating!  I'm already thinking about what I can to if my rim ( currently in the oven) fails as a rim, and I have decided I am going to use it to do a layered soap - cut in to slabs that will fit my silicone mold and sandwich it together (triple layered) with a plain colour in the middle.

I have unfortunately used an FO that discolours terribly, so my lovely colour scheme I had in mind has been aborted.  If the FO didn't smell so gosh-darned yummy I would have been really annoyed, but it has been forgiven.


----------



## earlene (Jun 15, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> My attempts at rimmed soap in the past have been mostly, well, disasters, so before I signed up here I made a small batch the other day to test the recipe as well as my patience level.  The recipe was a variation of the one @earlene generously shared in Post #21 (changes were due to what ingredients I have on hand).  It was:
> 
> 32% Olive Oil
> 27% Coconut Oil
> ...




*HowieRoll*, has the tackiness diminished?  I noticed that the added glycerin rim and the high Castor Oil rim were both softer to touch for a few days longer than most of my soaps exposed to the air.  But after a few days, they seemed to feel normal. 

I put a plastic wrap over the top of my soap mold after inserting the rim, so it wouldn't dry out overnight.  That seemed to work for a day or two just fine.  The extra glycerin doesn't really seem to dry out fast, but like you, I didn't want it to dry out too soon.

Have you made the new attempt yet?  I wonder if the tackiness was a combination of the SF + glycerin.  I'd reduce the SF to 3%, or the glycerin to maybe 1 - 1.5%.   Just a guesstimate.


----------



## earlene (Jun 15, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> Well. This is just not my challenge, guys. I've moved through the stages of grief and arrived squarely at acceptance. Let me bring you along on the journey I just took. First, a recap for those who are just joining us:
> 
> Rim #1 - failed before it began. Batter got too thick too fast and design was just not going to happen. Status: smashed into a loaf mold.
> 
> ...



*steffamarie*, I am so sorry this is giving you so much grief and frustration.  Your bf certainly sounds very supportive.  It was actually my husband who suggested the mudwire because I was going to make the wire knife like Tatsiana (Steso Soaps) did herself.  He thought buying the mudwire would be easier.  It certainly requires some practice to get the cut smooth, though, no doubt.

Remember that the challenge doesn't require round soap.  You can also do a straight sided shape rimmed soap instead.  My first rimmed soaps were not round.  I think without that success behind me, I may never had persevered with the round rimmed soaps.  And with the straight sides, you don't have to worry about bending the rim and thickness isn't quite as crucial.


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 15, 2019)

No worries!! It’s been good for me to remember that soaping is my stress RELEASE, not something that contributes. So I’m content to sit back and ooh and ahh over everyone else’s  

KiwiMoose, I’m crossing my fingers for you!!! I have faith!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 16, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> No worries!! It’s been good for me to remember that soaping is my stress RELEASE, not something that contributes. So I’m content to sit back and ooh and ahh over everyone else’s
> 
> KiwiMoose, I’m crossing my fingers for you!!! I have faith!!


Faith no more @steffamarie! I’ve given up too...








Oh!  And the colours were supposed to be black, hot pink, purple, teal and white - so that's another reason to abort this mission.  The fragrance was very yellowing - White tea and berries (candle science)


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 16, 2019)

Another challenge thats a bit tricky with HP.. Have you ever tried to shape 150 degree soap?.. but, I am done..I made a huge mess, I may have even cried a little but its done.  Now to wait


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 16, 2019)

earlene said:


> Remember that the challenge doesn't require round soap.



That's comes as some sort of comfort. I unmolded my soaps this morning and found that they were not exactly...round. Lol! I used a Pringles can that I cut in half and lined with parchment paper, my rim, added a coupe of layers of parchment paper on the bottom and covered with a plastic bag and filled. When I added my rims, I did my best to fit them to the molds, but it seems that I could have done a better job. I think there was a gap at the bottom of my mold where the rim was uneven and didn't sit flush.

When I poured the inner batter, it seeped out of the bottom and filled in the gap between the rim and the mold. After unmolding and cutting it this morning, I was able to peel off the inner batter that had seeped onto the rim. And, it is definitely NOT round! Round-ish? Sure.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 16, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> If the inner soap is made, and removed from the mold, then the rim can be gelled and while it's still warm can be wrapped around the inner.  Do you think they won't bond if done that way?



Having done something similar to this, I doubt the two layers will reliably bond under these conditions.

But I read somewhere recently about a technique where the soap maker makes two entirely different batches of soap, firmly presses layers of the soap together, and bakes them at a sufficiently high enough temp so they do bond together.

update -- Found the method. It's a "soap welding" technique shared by "From Grace to You" in her free e-book http://www.fromgracetoyou.com/creatingsoapart/ebook.pdf Here is an excerpt that summarizes the welding technique --

_"...Welding soap puzzle pieces together is possible as long as you have a secure, even connection
between the pieces. ... After cutting the soap and fitting it together, a thin layer of water is rubbed on the slices of soap. Then they are pressed securely together and placed in a mold to hold them in the oven. The oven should be preheated to 200 deg F and the soaps placed in the oven for about 10-20 min. Next, take them out of the oven and let them cool completely. I like to put mine in the freezer to speed cooling. Finally, plane and bevel the soaps then let them cure as usual...."_


----------



## earlene (Jun 16, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> That's comes as some sort of comfort. I unmolded my soaps this morning and found that they were not exactly...round. Lol! I used a Pringles can that I cut in half and lined with parchment paper, my rim, added a coupe of layers of parchment paper on the bottom and covered with a plastic bag and filled. When I added my rims, I did my best to fit them to the molds, but it seems that I could have done a better job. I think there was a gap at the bottom of my mold where the rim was uneven and didn't sit flush.
> 
> When I poured the inner batter, it seeped out of the bottom and filled in the gap between the rim and the mold. After unmolding and cutting it this morning, I was able to peel off the inner batter that had seeped onto the rim. And, it is definitely NOT round! Round-ish? Sure.



I've had that seepage, particularly when I pounded the heart-shaped rimmed soaps while the center was still wet, but also with one of my round ones, too.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 16, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh - here's an idea,  Why not make the inner part of the soap first?  Let it set as usual.  THEN make the rim and put it around the exterior of the soap AFTER.  Is that a thing?  It would be easier to work with that way wouldn't it?


This video popped up on my YouTube feed. It looks like this guy had a similar idea.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm pretty excited about how mine turned out- I decided to try to do it using soap dough, which was not without its pitfalls, the design I rolled together tried to fall apart in a couple of places, getting the stuff ti stick to itself but not the mat is a challenge.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 17, 2019)

I can't wait to see the entries for this. I've tried this several times and just can't do it, so won't be signing up this month.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm going to be trying soon - I just have to figure out the timing issues. I think I'm going to make a slab and try cutting a rim layer using a cake leveler. In theory it should work as long as the soap is at the right texture.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 17, 2019)

earlene said:


> *HowieRoll*, has the tackiness diminished?  I noticed that the added glycerin rim and the high Castor Oil rim were both softer to touch for a few days longer than most of my soaps exposed to the air.  But after a few days, they seemed to feel normal.
> 
> I put a plastic wrap over the top of my soap mold after inserting the rim, so it wouldn't dry out overnight.  That seemed to work for a day or two just fine.  The extra glycerin doesn't really seem to dry out fast, but like you, I didn't want it to dry out too soon.
> 
> Have you made the new attempt yet?  I wonder if the tackiness was a combination of the SF + glycerin.  I'd reduce the SF to 3%, or the glycerin to maybe 1 - 1.5%.   Just a guesstimate.



Yes, the tackiness has diminished!  It still has some "texture" on the rim from when it was tacky and then handled, but there wasn't much I could do about it.  There was also a bit of soda ash.  And stearic spots.  And issues with cutting the soap straight.  *sigh* Here is a photo:






I made a second batch with the exact same recipe but lowered the SF to 4%.  However, that batch devolved into a crumbling, cracking mess that wound up at the bottom of my trash can.  

Next, I made another recipe back at an 8% SF and it turned out great and not quite as tacky as the first one.  The only difference was the first one I added a few different oxides that had been mixed in oil (so there was a very small amount of additional oil added), and the second successful one I colored using only AC powder added directly to the soap batter.  I cut it today, and aside from my straight cutting issues and stearic spots again, I think it will be my entry.  Phew!


----------



## amd (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude. That's an entry right there. I see no failure.

My first and only attempt at making a rim is waiting to be forced into the pvc pipe. I got lucky and spotted a cardboard box that my hubby was about to take to recycling. "Stop! Let me measure that!" Perfect size. I'm afraid it is going to be an utter failure, my recipe moved quite quickly, so instead of gorgeous lines with a Taiwan Swirl, I had plop and pull a stick through it like that's what I meant to do the whole time. Really hoping it won't be too hard to bend into the PVC without cracking... but breaking things is my area of expertise (ask my husband) so I'm not expecting a miracle. I went with a higher liquid oil ratio than I normally use, plus 10% castor oil, plus I added honey (maybe why it moved a bit fast on me, duh) as usually my honey soaps without stearic acid tend to be quite soft for days, so hoping this helps the flexibility. I poured it at roughly 1/8" thick, so hoping that will be thin enough and I don't have to shave it down. I found a cake leveler while shopping that might work for that.




It's adjustable down to 1/8", so I might run it over the sheet just to make sure it's all level. This will be my only attempt for the challenge as I'm a bit chaotically swamped, and hubby just threw in a getaway next week while daughter is at camp.


----------



## earlene (Jun 17, 2019)

I thought I'd try the soap welding technique that Grace demonstrates in her video titled _Making Geometric Cold Process Soap using Soap Welding-Chapeter 10 Section 2 Creating Soap Art_. Not with a rimmed soap, but with a bar I cut apart and put back together again.  It seems to be sticking really well, so it seems it could work with a rimmed soap, too.  How well it would last with ongoing use, remains to be seen, but Grace responded to an inquiry about that in the comments section of the video and at that time, the bonds were holding in use.  I was able to plane & bevel the soap without any difficulty whatsoever.  I can barely see the location of the bonds; sort of like a tiny little scar where the pieces meet.

So I think it would work for *KiwiMoose*'s idea.  Thank you to *DeeAnna* for pointing that out.

Edit: Here is what it looks like after soap welding, planing & beveling:





The welds are easier to see with close-up flash photography than by the naked eye - at least in my kitchen lighting and my naked eye.  My husband also had trouble finding both 'welds'.


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2019)

Well, I made my first and only attempt for the challenge. @earlene some of my rims have cracking around the rim, but as far as I can tell the crack is not all the way through. In my mind, this is not an acceptable entry - do you agree?

I am totally ok with not having an entry and will share my fail (it's rather humorous) on the entry thread. I enjoyed taking a second stab at this method (I tried once in 2016), but it won't be added to my list of techniques that I MUST perfect.


----------



## earlene (Jun 19, 2019)

amd said:


> Well, I made my first and only attempt for the challenge. @earlene some of my rims have cracking around the rim, but as far as I can tell the crack is not all the way through. In my mind, this is not an acceptable entry - do you agree?
> 
> I am totally ok with not having an entry and will share my fail (it's rather humorous) on the entry thread. I enjoyed taking a second stab at this method (I tried once in 2016), but it won't be added to my list of techniques that I MUST perfect.



No, I don't agree. Cracked rims do not disqualify the soap for entry.

If it's perfection you're after, it also depends on how it looks as a finished soap, right?  Can you smooth out some of the cracks?  Perhaps the scraping I demonstrated in the video with the curved palette knife would remedy the situation for you?  In fact if the bars are already cut, you don't need a curved tool.  A straight edge of a palette knife or even a potato peeler with a light touch, would do nicely.

I say give it a try if you if you are willing.

My Alkanet colored rim didn't look as good as I was hoping so I scraped some of it and it looks better, in my opinion.  Not the best, but better.  If you look closely, you can see where I tried to patch some areas and the inner soap seeped through.





I certainly don't want people to feel that it has to be perfect in order to enter.  If that is what folks are getting, I am truly sorry for setting such expectations!


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2019)

Ooooh! @earlene you just gives me an idear! I wonder if I have a biscuit cutter the right size that it would plane the outer rim without removing all of the rim... hmmmm.... I did end up with an outer rim that was thicker than planned - I calculated for 1/8" pour but the rims are measuring closer to 1/4". (I blame the pourer not the calculator, the outer edges of the flat rim were slightly less than 1/8" along all sides.) Then the next question would be if I risk damaging the rim by doing that. It's still a soft soap so might be ok. I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2019)

Reminder:

The Entry thread will open on *June 22, 2019* in about 13 hours from now!
Remember to limit posts on the entry thread to entries only, please.  Of course the person making the entry may add narrative to the entry post to give any information about the soap and their process.  That is always welcome.

Comments and questions about specific entries may be made here on this thread, of course!

· After the closing date *June 26, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey (_Voting will be open from June 27, 2019 through June 29, 2019_) and the winner announced on *June 30, 2019*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 21, 2019)

amd said:


> Ooooh! @earlene you just gives me an idear! I wonder if I have a biscuit cutter the right size that it would plane the outer rim without removing all of the rim... hmmmm.... I did end up with an outer rim that was thicker than planned - I calculated for 1/8" pour but the rims are measuring closer to 1/4". (I blame the pourer not the calculator, the outer edges of the flat rim were slightly less than 1/8" along all sides.) Then the next question would be if I risk damaging the rim by doing that. It's still a soft soap so might be ok. I'll keep ya updated!



My rims are a bit thick but i dont think there was a set thinness. just that it follows the rim process.


----------



## amd (Jun 21, 2019)

No, there wasn't a set thinness. I was just saying that if I wanted to remove the cracking that I have on the outer layer of the rim (the cracking doesn't go all the way through) that I could use a biscuit cutter to reduce the thickness of my outer rim and essentially plane my outer rim more consistently. The original problem discussed in post #73.

Update to planing with a biscuit cutter: Sadly my biscuit cutters are 3" and 2-3/4", which put them perfectly inside/outside the rim, so that idea won't work.


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2019)

You are correct, *msunnerstood*!  No set thickness, either.   

I am sorry that idea didn't pan out, *amd*.  It certainly was a good idea, though!  Guess what I'll be looking for at the Goodwill next time I go.   It seems I just can't pass up a new idea and the tools to make it happen.  I really need to restrain myself!


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2019)

The ENTRY thread is open here:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...e-rimmed-soap-entry-thread.75490/#post-775295


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2019)

*MarnieSoapien*, which of your photos would you prefer to be your entry photo when it comes time for voting?  

FYI, you can change your mind up until the Entry Thread closes, just be sure to let me know.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 22, 2019)

I just posted my soap on the entry thread, but feel as though I have no idea how to really post pictures.   Ok, I don't just feel that way, it's a fact.  

earlene, if the photo should be posted a different way, I'm all ears and can change it (well, I think)!  Especially since it seems the other entrants on the thread so far have figured out a great way to do it!

Speaking of which, great entries so far!  msunnerstood, I can't believe you managed to HP it!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2019)

I agree with @HowieRoll - great entries so far!! I am hoping to get mine made tomorrow. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 22, 2019)

I am in awe!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 22, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> I just posted my soap on the entry thread, but feel as though I have no idea how to really post pictures.   Ok, I don't just feel that way, it's a fact.
> 
> earlene, if the photo should be posted a different way, I'm all ears and can change it (well, I think)!  Especially since it seems the other entrants on the thread so far have figured out a great way to do it!
> 
> Speaking of which, great entries so far!  msunnerstood, I can't believe you managed to HP it!


Thanks! My fingers cant either lol. There was a lot of rapid patting and sweating but I was determined.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 22, 2019)

@HowieRoll  I just saw yours. I LOVE the Paw Prints!


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> I just posted my soap on the entry thread, but feel as though I have no idea how to really post pictures.   Ok, I don't just feel that way, it's a fact.
> 
> earlene, if the photo should be posted a different way, I'm all ears and can change it (well, I think)!  Especially since it seems the other entrants on the thread so far have figured out a great way to do it!
> 
> Speaking of which, great entries so far!  msunnerstood, I can't believe you managed to HP it!




HowieRoll, it looks sort of like you used Snipping Tool to get a copy of the image from your media page instead of inserting the image using the image tool:





Then 
1.   adding the URL from your media file into the pop-up box, and 
2.   click Insert:






Once you've done that it will look like this:






Instead of having the tabs.  I'm not quite sure how you ended up with the tabs in your image.

Anyway, that's the way to insert an image using the image tool at the top of the post window.  If you want to fix the post with that correction for practice. go ahead.  If not, that's fine, too.  We do have the link under the posted photo as well.


----------



## Primrose (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful entries everyone! I don't think I will have an entry this month, life has just got in the way as it does, and I haven't even had a chance to attempt the technique yet


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks, earlene!  When I added it before I used the camera icon (in the tool bar) and then clicked on the entry photo when the "your media" box opened.  I'm not sure why it added it the way it did, and it seems every time I try to add a photo I somehow go about it a little bit differently (sometimes it's a thumbnail, sometimes it's not...).  I appreciate your tutorial and will save these instructions for future use.  

One other thing...  so before yesterday I've never really spent time in the Media section of this website (bet you couldn't tell - lol), and this morning noticed there is a specific folder for SMF challenges.  Should my soap photo go in there, instead (I just created an album yesterday and threw it in there)?  Geesh, so sorry for all these elementary questions!  Just trying to figure out the media section etiquette and ropes.


----------



## earlene (Jun 23, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> Thanks, earlene!  When I added it before I used the camera icon (in the tool bar) and then clicked on the entry photo when the "your media" box opened.  I'm not sure why it added it the way it did, and it seems every time I try to add a photo I somehow go about it a little bit differently (sometimes it's a thumbnail, sometimes it's not...).  I appreciate your tutorial and will save these instructions for future use.
> 
> One other thing...  so before yesterday I've never really spent time in the Media section of this website (bet you couldn't tell - lol), and this morning noticed there is a specific folder for SMF challenges.  Should my soap photo go in there, instead (I just created an album yesterday and threw it in there)?  Geesh, so sorry for all these elementary questions!  Just trying to figure out the media section etiquette and ropes.




The Challenge hosts add soaps to each folder to ensure the links to Survey Monkey work.  I will be adding yours and the others not yet added.  We ran into some issues with uploading some images to Survey Monkey a few times, and this seems to be the best solution to solve that issue.  But to answer your question, please keep your photo in your own album.  If nothing else, it will help you get back to the Media section more often so you can add more photos of your gorgeous soaps!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 24, 2019)

earlene said:


> The Challenge hosts add soaps to each folder to ensure the links to Survey Monkey work.  I will be adding yours and the others not yet added.  We ran into some issues with uploading some images to Survey Monkey a few times, and this seems to be the best solution to solve that issue.  But to answer your question, please keep your photo in your own album.  If nothing else, it will help you get back to the Media section more often so you can add more photos of your gorgeous soaps!



Thanks for the clarification, earlene!


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2019)

*Artemis*, which of your photos would you prefer to be your entry photo when it comes time for voting? 

FYI, you can change your mind up until the Entry Thread closes, just be sure to let me know.


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2019)

I am so impressed with the work you all put into this challenge!  For those of you who did not yet submit an entry, there are still 2 more days (+ a few hours) to complete your soaps and submit them.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2019)

Well I have made a rim, but haven't had time to fill it. It is currently sitting in a Pringle's can covered in plastic wrap. The rim leaves a little to be desired, so if I have time I'm going to make another one and fill them at the same time and hope they all hold together. Down to the wire - really poor time management and too much going on that isn't the least bit soap related.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 25, 2019)

earlene said:


> *MarnieSoapien*, which of your photos would you prefer to be your entry photo when it comes time for voting?



Photo 3 please


----------



## Primrose (Jun 25, 2019)

Well I will probably miss the deadline but I am going to have a go at this nonetheless, I have three potential rims I just tucked into bed in the oven. So we shall see how they go


----------



## earlene (Jun 25, 2019)

Good luck with your soaps, *Primrose*.  If you use a recipe that sets up quickly and CPOP, I think you can make it!   Still another 36+ hours to go per my clock!


----------



## artemis (Jun 25, 2019)

earlene said:


> *Artemis*, which of your photos would you prefer to be your entry photo when it comes time for voting?
> 
> FYI, you can change your mind up until the Entry Thread closes, just be sure to let me know.


I think the last one, thanks.


----------



## earlene (Jun 27, 2019)

The Entry thread is closed and voting is open for the June 2019 Rimmed Soap Challenge.  Thank you to all who participated and shared your experiences with this process.  I know it was a hard challenge!  The reported efforts here in this thread and the entries themselves showed real dedication to mastering this technique.  I truly appreciate how much work many of you put into this month's challenge.

I have sent the link to the Voting survey to the 12 members who signed up to participate, along with the password.  Please vote for your top 3 choices.  I have extended the voting a few hours to 6:30 am Central Time on June 30th (2019) because I sent out the link to the survey so many hours later than scheduled.  After the voting closes, I will announce the results both here and on the Entry Thread.

To those of you who did not submit entries but may wish to post your results (or failures) here, I am sure we would all love to see them and read about what worked and what didn't work.

After all, this thread will be referred to by future members who want to try and master the Rimmed Soap design.  So let's give them all the support we can up front.   Thank you, all!


----------



## Primrose (Jun 27, 2019)

I have an embarrassing confession, I have three beautiful rims, pliable, ready to mould

EXCEPT

I forgot to line my slab moulds and thus cannot get my rims out


----------



## earlene (Jun 28, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I have an embarrassing confession, I have three beautiful rims, pliable, ready to mould
> 
> EXCEPT
> 
> I forgot to line my slab moulds and thus cannot get my rims out



Put them in the freezer.  I had one that I could not get out, but after freezing it came right out.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 28, 2019)

I think we've all been there before


----------



## amd (Jun 28, 2019)

The Tale of the Entry that Just Couldn't... A Soapy Tale presented by AMD

Prologue: Life happened, and I ran out of time to get my soap entered, but I thought I would share it.

Chapter 1: There Once was a Rim





I made my rim with honey, hoping that would keep it more soft and pliable, but yet giving me a firm soap. Foolish hopes, as the batter accelerated so my idea of lovely thin poured lines turned into Plop Shake Swirl. I let my rim set for roughly 24 hours, which may have been too long. As I was pulling the freezer paper off the soap, the soap broke into pieces.





Chapter Two: The Plot Twist

I decided not to give up hope and shifted my plan from using a PVC pipe to using round cavity molds so that I could work with the longer pieces. Forty Five Minutes Later...





Chapter Three: A Soap is Born
I made a simple, uncolored soap for the center - made with ground oatmeal, coconut milk, honey, and scented with OMH fragrance. I did CPOP, hoping that it would help with the exterior cracking on my rims, but once they crack they don't go back.









Epilogue: No Soap Left Behind

I used the scraps from cutting the rims as a confetti in a regular bar of soap (same batch as the center of the rimmed soap). I did not CPOP the loaf mold and it ashed heavily on the top.





The End


----------



## Amy78130 (Jun 28, 2019)

amd said:


> The Tale of the Entry that Just Couldn't... A Soapy Tale presented by AMD
> 
> Prologue: Life happened, and I ran out of time to get my soap entered, but I thought I would share it.
> 
> ...


I think they look great! Both the rimmed soap and the embed soap, I love the tops!! Sometimes when I have little cracks or air holes, I like to use some of the excess and spackle away!! It's only for cosmetic purposes but just makes me feel better...


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm not sure if I should open my mouth not having participated in the challenge but it appears everyone who tried - both with and without actual entries -should get a huge round of applause.
It seems it really was a great challenge.

 well done all you clever soapies!


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2019)

Great perseverance, *amd*!  Too bad that lovely rim design was so uncooperative!  So did you try using the cake slicing tool?   I was wondering how it worked.  I thought about it once when I saw one at Walmart, but then thought maybe it was too flimsy so never reconsidered.

If there were a prize for persistence, given the reports here, I'd say that there are 3 top runners who gave it their all:  *amd*, *steffamarie* and *KiwiMoose*.   But then again, the fact that this is such a challenge, then ALL who made an attempt and all who submitted and entry were also persistent.

*Primrose*, did freezing help get the soap out of the molds?  I really can't wait to see your soap!


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 29, 2019)

@amd - yours look like mine did lol except I didn't persevere enough to even make some in my individual circular molds! I, too, chopped up my rejects for confetti. Here's a photo of some of my failure confetti bars


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2019)

earlene said:


> So did you try using the cake slicing tool?   I was wondering how it worked.  I thought about it once when I saw one at Walmart, but then thought maybe it was too flimsy so never reconsidered.


I tried using the cake leveler and it did work - as in it was strong enough. My wire is serrated so it did leave lines in the sliced soap but was easy enough to smooth out since the soap was soft on the cut surfaces. I found I had a clay wire slicing tool I got with a set of carving tools, which gave the same result - also a serrated wire. If I try slicing this way again, I'm going to try to figure out a way to replace the existing wire in the cake leveler with a guitar string. But that might not be as strong either.


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2019)

After contacting all voting members of this month's challenge, and because they all already voted, I am announcing the winners early.

Congratulations to:

First place: *HowieRoll*'s textured paw prints Rimmed soap
Second place: *dibbles*' 10% castor oil Rim with plain center
Third place: *artemis*' purple marbled Rim with inlays

Thank you, each and every one of you who participated in this month's challenge and contributed to the collective shared experience of working with this technique.

I know there are additional rimmed soaps in the works and hope to see more posted soon!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 29, 2019)

Yay!!  Congratulations winners.  I applaude all who entered because, as i found out, it ain't easy!  Loved the doggie paws on your soap @HowieRoll - cuteness factor won out, eh?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2019)

Congratulations to HowieRoll and artemis, and thank you! This was not an easy challenge, and all of the entries were well done. It was interesting to see all of the different approaches to getting the rim made. Thank you earlene for this challenge!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 29, 2019)

Awww, thanks everyone!  And congratulations to dibbles and artemis!  I also extend many congrats to everyone who submitted both an entry and non-entry because there is just so much creativity in this group and all of the ideas and creations are inspiring.  

earlene, thanks so much for hosting this fun challenge!



KiwiMoose said:


> Yay!!  Congratulations winners.  I applaude all who entered because, as i found out, it ain't easy!  Loved the doggie paws on your soap @HowieRoll - cuteness factor won out, eh?


----------



## Amy78130 (Jun 29, 2019)

earlene said:


> After contacting all voting members of this month's challenge, and because they all already voted, I am announcing the winners early.
> 
> Congratulations to:
> 
> ...


Congratulations winners!!! Everyone's looked amazing!!


----------



## newlee (Jun 29, 2019)

earlene said:


> After contacting all voting members of this month's challenge, and because they all already voted, I am announcing the winners early.
> 
> Congratulations to:
> 
> ...


Congratulations everyone. All the soaps were wonderful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 29, 2019)

It’s been fun following the posts for this challenge.  BIG Congratulations to everyone who tried! Even if you did not succeed in making a soap, you did a great job sharing your experiences. I would be proud to have made any of the rimmed soaps in the entry thread, but I’m a dog lover, so you can guess which one stole my heart!


----------



## Primrose (Jun 29, 2019)

Well done to all participants.and winners! Definitely not an easy one this month 



earlene said:


> *Primrose*, did freezing help get the soap out of the molds?  I really can't wait to see your soap!



Erm,  nope. Still stuck  I am going to try a cake server to see if I can slide it under, although they are now cracking a bit as it's been several days they are probably losing their pliability. 

It is all good, I will try again and remember to line my moulds this time :O


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 29, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Congratulations everyone!


Congrats to you too. Another successful HP version of a CP technique. It’s amazing you could do that.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Congrats to you too. Another successful HP version of a CP technique. It’s amazing you could do that.


Thank you Dibbles!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 30, 2019)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## scard (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful entries, congrats all!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 30, 2019)

Congrats winners!! Great job


----------



## amd (Jun 30, 2019)

earlene said:


> So did you try using the cake slicing tool?


I didn't even think of it! After my rim broke unmolding, I was so concerned with reconfiguring for plan B, I didn't even think about slicing it further. It probably would have been easier with the narrower broken strips.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 30, 2019)

Really well done to all the participants! I didn't even give it a go as I was intimated and had too many other batches on my plate this month. This is one of those "I want to try it" items on my list though so I'll be coming back to this challenge for inspiration. You all did terrific!


----------



## Dawni (Jul 1, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## scard (Jul 12, 2019)

Just a wee bit late, per usual. I have had this rimmed soap idea in the back of my mind for a while, I wasn't able to enter the challenge but I gave it a try anyway and thought I'd post the results. The look I was originally going for was two rows of alternating checks but no matter how I tried to fit them together it just wasn't going to happen. I used Baja Cactus Blossom Fragrance Oil from mics and more, it behaved well and smells very nice.  In the filling batter, I used pomace olive oil and I think it may have yellowed the colors a bit. I did make extra soap to try some other designs. My pictures are edited to brighten and add frames, I didn't get out in time for good sunlight. I will have an area set up soon for pics that should not need editing, I get lots of sun here. (it was really dark in the Lexington development) Anywho I hope you like them.




View attachment 40254















These are a tribute to MacKenzie-Childs. (since I can't afford their stuff I have to try to make something like it in soap!)  Thanks for looking!


----------



## scard (Jul 12, 2019)

I can't get rid of the little thumbnail at the bottom.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 12, 2019)

@scard Those are outstanding. You did an incredible job - go you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 13, 2019)

Those are amazing!! I love what you've done!


----------



## Nanette (Jul 13, 2019)

What beautiful soaps! The designs are perfect!


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 14, 2019)

Holy cow is right! These are amazing!


----------



## Sraymoure (Jul 14, 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## scard (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you all for your very kind words, they are much appreciated. It's just the encouragement I need to get started on the landscape challenge soap.


----------



## earlene (Jul 15, 2019)

Those are beautiful, *scard*!  Impressive work, as always.


----------



## szaza (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh my... Those are amazing! I'm really looking forward to see what kind of landscape soap you come up with this month as I'm sure it'll be spectacular! [emoji16]


----------

